# BAS & GST Credits



## mc_1976 (Mar 31, 2017)

Does anyone do their own quarterly BAS returns? When looking at expenses, I know you can claim GST credits as a % of business (Uber) use for fuel, servicing, water, insurance, phone etc however what about road tolls?

As we get these back from Uber can we claim GST back? Or only on tolls related to Uber but not reimbursed?

Cheers


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

mc_1976 said:


> Does anyone do their own quarterly BAS returns? When looking at expenses, I know you can claim GST credits as a % of business (Uber) use for fuel, servicing, water, insurance, phone etc however what about road tolls?
> 
> As we get these back from Uber can we claim GST back? Or only on tolls related to Uber but not reimbursed?
> 
> Cheers


Yes all earnings are declared including fares, surge, tolls & other, you can then reduced your tax liabilty by deducting all relevant expenses including tolls.


----------



## Jay1960 (Feb 22, 2017)

BAS Time

If you lodge your own BAS via paper form - 28th April
If you lodge your own BAS electronically via MyGov - 11th May
If you lodge with tax agent - 25th May

I would go with option 2 myself


----------

